# Helmet choices?



## DeltaDanner232 (Dec 6, 2015)

So I was looking in to some protection. I don't want to make myself a huge target, but head protection would be a priority. I have an M-1 Steel Pot Helmet from WWII, a PASGT Kevlar helmet from desert storm, and will be getting an M-18 Swiss Steelhelm. These, a long with a few construction helmets and motorcycle helmets, are my options at the moment. What do you guys think? Which should be used, if any?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think you have a lot of helmets and only one head :armata_PDT_04:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you plan on wearing the helmet all day everyday? 

We had some neighbors once who had a little retarded kid. The kid wore a batting helmet all day everyday. He was a good little retard and liked me and my wife. I asked him once why he always wore his helmet and he put his hands over the ear holes and screamed at the top of his lungs, "Mr Slippy that is an In-Appropriate Question". Thank God his Mom and Dad were there to calm the little kid down.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Helmets are not that useful in regular firefights, what are you planning to encounter?


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

tHe PASGT will take the most accessory equipment; i.e. NODS, headphones like the skoggin dickeys can be adapted to it, it's probably lighter before you start hanging things on it, made for goggles, face shield mounts, dust covers, the list goes on. 

My experience in the mil (non combat) was that helmets were something to help stick stuff on your head.

30.06 is the most common rifle round in the US, or at least used to be, maybe .556 now. And I don't want to get blipped in the melon by a 30.06 unless my helmet is a building.

But yeah, I'd take the PASGT.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I love my old Moto 4. Has saved my melon a few times. Like the full face in case I fall down or to block punches. Nice visor for the sun and rain. Vent holes on top to let the heat out or plug them to keep it in.. Not sure if it will stop in coming rounds. But I know it has stopped a few rocks at 70 mph plus.

Seriously though I would be looking at body armor first and a helmet last. If your plan is to be getting into battles in a SHTF scenario you might want to rethink your tactics.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

Chipper said:


> If your plan is to be getting into battles in a SHTF scenario you might want to rethink your tactics.


Sometimes the "battle" finds you. Best to be prepared.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Logout said:


> Sometimes the "battle" finds you. Best to be prepared.


I read this in the voice of Yakov Smirnoff.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A Kevlar would be nice in a fight. Glancing hits, frag, general crap falling, your noggin needs protection. And it's a weapon if you're empty and have to resort to hand to hand.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

THEGIMP said:


> I read this in the voice of Yakov Smirnoff.
> View attachment 13855


"In your country you can make fun of your government. In my country we can make fun of ... your government !"


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

If you're concerned about surviving a firefight (whether you started it or not is immaterial) I would suggest
you set all you helmets on the 100 yard line and let loose with a barrage of 308 Win. & a 5.56 mm. 

Afterwards walk downrange and inspect each to find out which helmet seemed to survive the encounter 
with the least amount of "residual". You have found your best helmet!

Now go buy a NEW one!

Grim

Ain't science wonderful?!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Do you plan on wearing the helmet all day everyday?
> 
> We had some neighbors once who had a little retarded kid. The kid wore a batting helmet all day everyday. He was a good little retard and liked me and my wife. I asked him once why he always wore his helmet and he put his hands over the ear holes and screamed at the top of his lungs, "Mr Slippy that is an In-Appropriate Question". Thank God his Mom and Dad were there to calm the little kid down.


I bet many little kids scream at the sight of the SlippyFace.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only one on your list that I have personal familiarity with is the M1 steel pot. I am very familiar with that.
You can use it as a wash basin, a parking brake for a jeep, a seat on muddy ground. In an emergency you would be surprised how you can use it as a shovel to dig a hole. If you are provided with the proper stimulation.
BUT, it will not stop a bullet. 
Running in one is problematic because the chin strap is usually not fastened - so the concussion from close explosions won't scramble your brains. 
They are hot in the sun, and cold in the winter.
My advise for the good old steel pot is this - if you really want one, buy one. Then put it on display on a shelf where you can gaze upon it.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

The kevlar is nice and light but it cracks and looses most of its protection. I have the PASGT, and just need to note that you might want a strap replacement as the stitching on mine popped, you can also cook in it, but note that the stainless steal clips etc.. can rust if they aren't upkept. No idea about the steel can but I would think it is way thinner than the pasgt, lighter too. None the less I got the PASGT (israeli make). There are newer helmets though. None the less I think you will look less serious with the WWII helm, while the kevlar imo is a single use item, you can get away potentially with the PASGT for multiple usages, bear in mind that you might want to upgrade and get more internal padding. Just bear in mind they aren't designed to stop high power rifles, so hopefully you are facing someone with an AR or other sort of mid to low calibre. PASGT are rated 3A i think while wwII helms are at best flak helms and rated perhaps a 1 or 2. The kevlar is also 3A I think however it is not rated for multiple rounds, PASGT may be deformed but it is rated for multiple rounds. I also think kevlar cracks and is susceptible to loss of capacity over time, and is sped up in degradation by UV light so unless you have a fabric mount that shields it from light its serviceable life is reduced. An older kevlar helmet that has been left laying around is not serviceable with any margin of certainty. I would be very unlikely to use WWII equipment if I had post gulf war equipment to use with very few exceptions.
pasgt is an awesome prepper pillow.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Ribbed for her pleasure


----------

